# my skiff



## INSHORE_SLAM1 (Jul 1, 2009)

I am a new member and thought i would post my build 2008 j16 cs i built from a bare hull.


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks nice.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

welcome...and apparently you get bonus points for posting a photo on your 1st post, nice work...and nice skiff!

i'll take a shot of Petrone...been one of those days!

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

Thats a sweet boat. Looks great.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

[smiley=welcome.gif] boat looks good, vodka tonic please


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice rig, welome. [smiley=beer.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard INSHORE SLAM [smiley=1-beer.gif]
The J16 looks great!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I am a new member and thought i would post my build 2008 j16 cs i built from a bare hull.



Looks nice!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks nice! Sweet poling platform too. You can join the fledgling CS club on here!


----------



## INSHORE_SLAM1 (Jul 1, 2009)

I built the poling platform myself with some help from my buddy
that has a fiberglass shop also i am a member of cso.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Looks nice! Sweet poling platform too. You can join the fledgling CS club on here!


We gotta stick together. Soon we'll be having CS only rallies. Haha. Sweet skiff. Pretty similar to mine except I don't have a poling platform. One day...I think I'm going to go with the stock CS one so I can keep the rear deck free.

How fast does she run with that 30 on her?


----------



## INSHORE_SLAM1 (Jul 1, 2009)

i changed the rear deck already since i took that pic i will post new pics as soon as i finish my make over.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > Looks nice! Sweet poling platform too. You can join the fledgling CS club on here!
> 
> 
> We gotta stick together.  Soon we'll be having CS only rallies.  Haha.  Sweet skiff.  Pretty similar to mine except I don't have a poling platform.  One day...I think I'm going to go with the stock CS one so I can keep the rear deck free.
> ...


No seceding from the union! 

Nice work on your skiff Inshore Slam and welcome!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> > > Looks nice! Sweet poling platform too. You can join the fledgling CS club on here!
> >
> >
> > We gotta stick together.  Soon we'll be having CS only rallies.  Haha.  Sweet skiff.  Pretty similar to mine except I don't have a poling platform.  One day...I think I'm going to go with the stock CS one so I can keep the rear deck free.
> ...


Haha you know I would never! As much as the people on this site have helped me...you couldn't pay me to branch off.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Great work. Congrats. And, welcome - Stoli on the rocks, please.

Kemo


----------



## INSHORE_SLAM1 (Jul 1, 2009)

updated pic


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Sweet looking boat. What size motor do you have on there? What kind of speed do you get?


----------



## INSHORE_SLAM1 (Jul 1, 2009)

2008 merc 30hp 4 stroke with tnt. 26.5 to 27 still working on that dept.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

That's pretty good speed.


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Dam bro thats the sickest carolina 16 i think ive ever seen, first time ive seen a casting platform on a carolina everyone around here just has too many bay boats


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

super sweet set-up. I'll bet it rocks with that 30.


----------

